# RIP: Uh oh, infection of the penis?



## Darfi (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey there everyone. 

My rabbit Prince doesn't seem to be doing too hot right now. I noticed last night that while he was in his cage he would stand up on his tippy-toes and kind of inwardly heave like he was flinching when his bum touched the floor of the cage. So I tried to coax him out of his cage and he wouldn't come play. So I let Isis out to entice him out and play with his buddy. No go. So I lifted him out and palpated his entire abdomen gently to see if he reacted, nope. He just didn't want to sit flat and he did the weird inward heaving thing every so often. So I chalked it up to a possible irritance in his digestion since I bought different rabbit food and left it at that until today. Today his penis is all round and swollen and dripping bits of urine one drop at a time. 

Yes I called the vetrinarian but it costs $55.00 just to get an examination for him and I don't have it right now. The lady I spoke to suggested rinsing his genitals clean for him in the mean time. I'll try to get a picture of it on here if I can figure it out. 

I touched the swollen area very gently and it doesn't seem to feel like a regular swelling. It's not hot to the touch and it's solid hard.....I know it sounds funny that way but it doesn't look funny. If there are any ideas, any suggestions, please write here and tell me what I can do for him.

Here's a link to the pic I put up on photobucket so I can show this.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v726/Darlandria/Rabbits/HPIM0166.jpg


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi there, the picture isn't very clear... can you get a clearer picture of it - less blurry maybe?

The fur around his genitals is kind of brown - is that stains from his urine? He might have urine burn if his bum area gets wet with urine and he can't keep the area clean and dry.


----------



## Darfi (Jan 7, 2008)

I took 3 pictures while he was tipped back and that one is the clearest pic I could take. As far as size goes, it's about the size of the tip of my index finger. Not normal, especially for a dwarf!



The discoloration is from his urine. Urine burn you say? I'll look into that thanks


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmm.. this is an article on hutch burn (aka urine burn aka urine scald)... I'm trying to find a reference that lists syptoms, but it's basically raw chapped skin - which is probably a bit painful. Not sure if this is what it is, but it might be one thing to consider...

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/urinary.html


I'm hoping someone with some better ideas or ways to help will chime in...


----------



## ec (Jan 7, 2008)

You *really* need to get him to the vet, by hook or by crook. Whatever is wrong can't be properly diagnosed via the internet, let alone treated - and I'm sure he must be in pain.

There must be a way for you to get him there... and you can always check re. payment plans and so on. If you have a good vet, they're going to _want_ to treat your bun.


----------



## Darfi (Jan 7, 2008)

Yes EC, I understand that I need to bring Prince to the vet but I can't in the meantime due to financial problems at the present time sountil I can find atleast fifty-five dollars to get a vet to lay eyes on him let alone treat him, I will be learning anything I can to help him but thanks anyways.


----------



## okiron (Jan 7, 2008)

Care Credit is a wonderful credit card. It can only be used for medical purposes and most vets accept them. If it's more than $300 then they give you a no interest plan for 3 months, the bigger the bill, the longer you have to repay it without interest. You can apply at carecredit.com or at your vet's office. My income wasn't big enough at the time (working 40 hours a week at $6.75/hour) so my uncle is co-signed to my account. They have a HIGH interest rate, 23% but at times of emergencies or when you just can't pay on the spot it comes in handy.


----------



## Darfi (Jan 7, 2008)

Alright, i'll try to find out about that card here and maybe I can get one before Prince's condition gets critical. I need more of an immediate answer I think so i'll be begging my family and friends to help me. It might seem easy to some people, cough at 55 bucks and wipe your nose with it after but to me, I have bills beyond my income I will not catch up with for months and next to no food to even feed my 3 year old with so honestly, this isn't easiest thing for me right this moment. I would prefer some advice on Prince's condition please people.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 7, 2008)

This appears to be a more serious problem than topical ointment can solve.

The dripping urine is a concern. He may have an infection and needs to be seen by the vet ASAP.



Pam


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jan 7, 2008)

Is there any way you can bring him down to see Dr. Potter at West Boulevard, or ever Dr. Upjohn in Coquitlam? They are two of the very best rabbit vets here in the lower mainland..

I know my friend, she greyhounds to Vancouver from Abbotsford (She lives next to Mission), and it costs her $15 for a round trip.

Oh no, poor bunny =[


----------



## Pipp (Jan 7, 2008)

Here are the Library files... 

Urinary Problems 

Other than giving him Pedialyte and keeping the areaas dry and clean as possible, not much more you can do. It may be urine scald causing the discomfort, but the reason for the scald is where the problem lies, scald would be a symptom of something else. And bunnies are prone to UTIs. (Urninary Tract Infections).

There may be a way of collecting a urnine sample and convincing the vet to test it without an exam, that may be a cheaper option. If it comes back clear of infection, you may belooking at x-rays to see if there's a bladder or UT stone, although I'm not sure it would affect him like that. 

But read the articles, I think I put one in there somewhere about collecting samples. Your vet may not go for it, but worth a shot. 

Good luck... 



sas :?


----------



## okiron (Jan 7, 2008)

Duh stupid me, didn't look at your location. I don't the CC works in Canada. Sorry


----------



## Darfi (Jan 7, 2008)

Okay, i'll keep the area clean and dry and attempt a urine sample collection. I'm sure I can find a few vetrinarians in town but I do prefer the one we're familiar with and is closest to home. But hey, maybe one will sympathize with me some for the sake of a cute little rabbit.


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 7, 2008)

It's a bit hard to tell from the picture, but is it like that area is what a blister is like on a human? I had that happen with BunBun (RIP) a long time ago, it was like the area swelled up and was full of clear liquid. Don't worry, it wasn't the cause of his passing. Vet couldn't tell what was wrong and it went down by itself, though I would for sure seek vet treatment if you have a better vet than I.


----------



## Ivory (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't say much other than, get him to a vet, work out a payment plan. It's going to be more than 55$ to treat him.


----------



## Marietta (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, Darfi!  I wish the photo were clearer, cannot really see how the area looks. If it were only irritated, red and puffy skin around the genital area, It would most probably be urine scald or urine burn, as the members have told you. However, the swollen penis is a point of major concern. A swollen penis could also be a symptom of vent disease. It's a sexually transmitted bacterial infection, which is only cured by the administration of antibiotics, mainly PenB (a type of Penicillin combo). However, I think I read some years ago that it could also be transmitted from the mom to the kits during birth, but I'm not sure if I remember correctly...   Is Prince neutered? How old is he? Does he strain to pee? How swollen is the penis, i.e. double than normal? I'm the mom of a male dwarf hotot also, so I understand about dwarf sizes.  If it's vent disease, another symptom, at a later, more progressed, stage, would be the appearence of scubs in his genital area and his mouth.  Hope it's just urine burn, though, which is a simpler issue than vent disease. I also hope and wish you get the vet money soon, as Prince must be already in pain, jugding from his unusual acting, the way you described it, so pain could produce more health issues, i.e. anorexia, retention of urine, etc. Is he eating and drinking okay?  Marietta


----------



## Darfi (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmm, Vent disease seems unlikely since my rabbit is approximately 2.5-3 years old and has never had sexual intercourse with any rabbit...he's tried other various things before he was neutered like a small bouncey ball about his size and my arm once but...no rabbits.

Is Prince neutered?: Yes.

How old is he?: 2.5-3 years

Does he strain to pee?: Doesn't appear to.

How swollen is the penis, i.e. double than normal?: Atleast double. I don't look at it too often mind you but it is hard to the touch. Feels like a knuckle more than a penis.

Is he eating and drinking okay?: He ate a baby carrot yesterday after his first rinsing but I haven't witnessed him eating his regular food or using his water bottle but he was pretty adament about trying to lick the water out of the towel I used to dry him with.

He also doesn't display any pain by either hunching or laying his ears back or grinding his teeth or anything either so I don't know how much discomfort he's in. He's totally happy sitting on my lap and for some reason is totally comfotable with me turning him onto his back on my lap now too. He never used to be so comfortable with that. 

The penis isn't discolored, it isn't red. There are no bumps or scabs or flakes of skin or anything other than the swollen hardnessand dribbley pee.


----------



## Darfi (Jan 8, 2008)

I just tried using a dish instead of his bottle for water and he drank it up. (just updating on water consumption)


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hmm...I'm thinking a UTI. 
http://www.petplace.com/small-mammals/urinary-disorders-in-rabbits/page1.aspx

However, could it be a bladder stone? 
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=514&S=5
Also, do they have Calcium based treats to chew? Excessive calcium can cause blockages.

And the red areas look like urine scald to me. Possibly because he is laying on his urine as it dribbles out.
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/urinary.html

Either way, he needs a vet soon. I'd call the vet, explain your situation and work out a payment plan. You'd be suprised how willing a lot of places are in order to provide healthcare for your pet.

For now, I'd keep him hydrated and as dry as possible down below. I'd remove and blankets and towels he could be lying on too, as they may be covered with urine, which would hold bacteria and would not be good for him.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Darfi (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks, he doesn't use towels or blankets. I only have carefresh in his litter/bedding and I change that frequently. I have been keeping his area dry and keeping an eye on it too. 

There is no redness, the picture is blurry but the discolored area is where the dribbley pee was collecting and since I've been cleaning him it's been quite a bit cleaner. 

He's allowed me to try squeezing it some, and to probe around the area but he doesn't display any pain signs. It's just swollen and hard. The only things I have to go on are the swelling, lack of desire to playand lack of eating at this time. He atleast drinks water. 

I will be attempting to collect urine like Sas said and bring that to the vet and hopefully I can be convincing enough to get them to give me a payment plan where I don't payuntil to 2009 on all clearance blowout items! (some humour is ncessary in times like this) Honesly folks, even if I had a plan where I paid like $30.00 a month i'd be hooped over. I'm doing all I can and thanks to you all for trying to help me.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Darfi wrote: *


> He's allowed me to try squeezing it some, and to probe around the area but he doesn't display any pain signs. It's just swollen and hard. The only things I have to go on are the swelling, lack of desire to playand lack of eating at this time. He atleast drinks water.


He's not eating well? And he doesn't want to play?

" *Loss of appetite and depression*. This sign usually occurs because of pain due to the pressure, size or location of the stones, or because there is a complete blockage of the urethra. If there is blockage of one or more ureters the rabbit can quickly develop kidney failure which will result in severe depression and death within a short time. Loss of appetite and depression should always be considered an emergency in a rabbit regardless of the suspected cause and you should contact your veterinarian immediately. 
[*] It goes without saying that if you see any of the above signs in your rabbit that you should contact a veterinarian immediately. If you can collect a urine sample prior to your visit, this may be helpful. (Please see section below on Urinalysis for directions on how to collect the sample). 
*
Urinalysis -* A urinalysis can detect abnormal cells and determine the chemical composition of the urine. Urine can be collected from rabbits in a variety of ways. 

1. Free catch - Empty the rabbit's litter box and wipe it out with a paper towel, but do not disinfect it so that there is some odor remaining. When the rabbit urinates in the box, collect the as soon as possible by pouring it into clean glass or plastic container. You can also use a syringe or eyedropper to suction up the urine. Take the sample to your veterinarian as soon as possible, but it may be kept covered in the refrigerator for up to 8 hours. The drawback to this method of collection is that fecal contamination is common which may alter the urinalysis results. 
2. Manual expression. - Your veterinarian or veterinary technician may be able to gently massage and squeeze the bladder in the awake rabbit and cause the pet to urinate. The urine is directed into a collection cup. This method is successful if the rabbit is cooperative and has a full bladder. 
3. Cystocentesis. - This method can be used in either the awake or anesthetized rabbit. The patient is placed on his back and the bladder is grasped by the handler and pulled gently up against the abdomen. A small needle attached to a syringe is then inserted through the abdominal skin and into the bladder. Suction is applied and the urine sample is collected into the syringe. The procedure is accomplished in a few seconds with minimal discomfort to the rabbit. This method allows collection of sterile urine for bacterial culture. 
4. Catheterization. - The rabbit is anesthetized for this procedure. A small soft catheter is placed in the urethra and then passed into the bladder and the urine sample is drawn out into a syringe. This procedure also allows a sterile sample collection for bacterial culture. " - SMALL MAMMAL HEALTH SERIES
By Susan Brown, DVM (Bladder Stones)

I'd keep a VERY close eye on him. Make sure he's eating and that he keeps going to the bathroom as you don't want him to go into kidney failure if he has a stone.


----------



## Darfi (Jan 8, 2008)

1. Free catch - Empty the rabbit's litter box and wipe it out with a paper towel, but do not disinfect it so that there is some odor remaining. When the rabbit urinates in the box, collect the as soon as possible by pouring it into clean glass or plastic container. You can also use a syringe or eyedropper to suction up the urine. Take the sample to your veterinarian as soon as possible, but it may be kept covered in the refrigerator for up to 8 hours. The drawback to this method of collection is that fecal contamination is common which may alter the urinalysis results. 


This is what i'm attempting and it's all I can do for now. :'( I know these things can happen to pets but why the very best rabbit i've ever owned? *sob*


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Darfi wrote: *


> This is what i'm attempting and it's all I can do for now. :'( I know these things can happen to pets but why the very best rabbit i've ever owned? *sob*


I understand. :hug:As pet parents, we do the best we can. These things happen randomly. I'm sure everyone here has gone through it once before. I didn't mean to scare you at all, I just wanted you to know what it could be and how to get the sample.

I know it's scary, but just do the best you can, keep him happy and know that we're all praying for you here (and that beautiful Prince of yours)ray:. Don't stress yourself out too much. I've found rabbits get more stressed when they sense you are stressed yourself.

Just take it one step at a time. Take a deep breathe and work on getting that sample. Then see how it goes.


----------



## Darfi (Jan 8, 2008)

First image is my thumb next to his penis for size comparison.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v726/Darlandria/Rabbits/HPIM0171.jpg

Second image is him sitting in the same placei've had in him in for over an hour. The towel is a fresh one and the food there is his regular stuff and his treat bowl that he has snubbed. He's has quite a long drink this morning atleast. He's about to take a nap I think.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v726/Darlandria/Rabbits/HPIM0172.jpg


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Darfi wrote: *


> First image is my thumb next to his penis for size comparison.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v726/Darlandria/Rabbits/HPIM0171.jpg
> 
> ...


Hmm... that is swollen. FYI, did you check his scent glands to see if they're blocked? There's one on either side of his genitals. http://www.binkybunny.com/BUNNYINFO/MonthlyMaintenance/tabid/64/Default.aspx


----------



## Marietta (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, again!

I made a search in sites like allexperts, medirabbit and a couple of rabbit forums under the words "swollen penis". What turned out in all occasions (almost all of which involving neutered and spayed male and female rabbits of various breeds) was either urinary tract disease or vent disease, twoout of themwere diagnosed with bladder stones like Lalena2148 pointed out. In one case, where the rabbit was dripping urine (due to UTI), he overgroomed the genital area to clean himself and this caused the swelling.

Having read the above, whatever the problem is it sounds serious and alarming and rather urgent. Do make an internetsearch yourself, you'll see that none of the cases involving a swollen peniswas a frivolous one. The bad thing about rabbits is that they go downhill very quickly, so he really should be diagnosed by a vet asap. One visit to -at least- see what's causing this.

Marietta


----------



## Darfi (Jan 8, 2008)

Haha! What an image! You get all cute real pictures until that bun is mooing you all his stuff! Okay, i'll check that and report back.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd start phoning around to the SPCA and try and find a rabbit rescue, somebody there may be able to help. 

I know there's at least one rabbit rescue in Kamloops, not sure where. Maybe JordiWes or Dawn or ?? can ask on the SARS board. 

If he's not eating and he has those symptoms, he's in trouble. 

Wish I could help more, but got a couple of sickies here myself, must tend to them. 



sas ray:


----------



## Bramblerose (Jan 8, 2008)

Well I've had that happen with kits but not adults, normally cleaning it well and keeping it clean and applying an antibiotic salve is all the treatment they need, but because your rabbit is leaking urine I think its more than just urine scald, sounds like a urinary infection. I can tell you what I would do, I can't tell you what you should do. First of course get the rabbit to a vet if possible, I do not have any rabbit savvy vets around me so I often doctor my own, I hope you do have a good one. I'd continue to clean the area and put a salve on it, and then I'd give the rabbit some watered down citrus juice, preferably without added sugar, orange most likely, with some cranberry juice in it. I also have dried cranberries in the house, rabbits like them a lot. I have in a pinch given them chewable vitamin c or cranberry vitamin wafers, some will happily eat them. The idea is to change the PH of their urine, works with puppies who have puppy vaginitis as well. If it looked especially bad and I wanted quick results I'd add soluble Terramycin into the juice, I keep a pouch of it here for the chickens and rabbits, use it seldom. I really don't like using antibiotics, and try to give the rabbits immune system a chance first. I have used Terramycin without intestinal distress, but its also one of those antibiotcs that many bacteria are now immune to, your guy may need something stronger. You can buy it at a feed store for $6-7. Once again this is what I would do, but not all of my rabbits are beloved pets, a irreplacable pet should be taken to the vet. The one thing I'm completely ignorant about is neutored rabbits, and the fact that he's dribbling makes me wonder if his bladder is blocked somehow, it sounds very similiar to what happens to neutored male cats, who can be very prone to urinary blockages, if its something similiar now thats quite serious and requires vet care. I hope he gets better.


----------



## Darfi (Jan 8, 2008)

*Marietta wrote: *


> I made a search in sites like allexperts, medirabbit and a couple of rabbit forums under the words "swollen penis". What turned out in all occasions (almost all of which involving neutered and spayed male and female rabbits of various breeds) was either urinary tract disease or vent disease, twoout of themwere diagnosed with bladder stones like Lalena2148 pointed out. In one case, where the rabbit was dripping urine (due to UTI), he overgroomed the genital area to clean himself and this caused the swelling.


Yes, I noticed that too when doing my own searches. The thing that boggles me is that the only symptoms he has that cooridinate with any urinary issues are the lack of eating and lack of energy aside from the swollen penis. I'm about to check out the scent glands like that last link says to do. I'll let you all know how that goes.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Darfi wrote: *


> Yes, I noticed that too when doing my own searches. The thing that boggles me is that the only symptoms he has that cooridinate with any urinary issues are the lack of eating and lack of energy aside from the swollen penis. I'm about to check out the scent glands like that last link says to do. I'll let you all know how that goes.


If the scent glands are dirty, he could have overgroomed down there to try to clean them. 

However, obviously the dripping urine and swelling is the main problem. If it's causing the lack of appetite, it can lead to stasis and it's a downhill battle. Get him eating and keep him drinking.

Maybe, as mentioned before, you can call the SPCA for vet help?
http://www.spca.bc.ca/


----------



## Darfi (Jan 8, 2008)

Okay, I tired locating his scent glands and even though he was a super good sport about my prodding around his entire area, I didn't see anything at all to be found. Not even those slits the image displayed. Is that a sign or am I entirely blind or looking in the wrong place?

I even got a small trimming done where he had some crystallized bits of urine stuck in his fur. That won't be bugging him anymore  As for him grooming his scent glands too much, he doesn't groom all that often down there. He didn't even bother to pay any attention to his area when he got fixed. A cone was completely uneccesary for him.


----------



## Darfi (Jan 8, 2008)

Update: I am not noticing any further urine dripping.


----------



## Darfi (Jan 8, 2008)

Okay, so I called the BCSPCA and asked about financial assistance with a sickly rabbit and she told me that the Central Animal Hospital will accept the voucher for cats (which will be considered equal to a rabbit)that I will have to go into the SPCA to apply for but it only pays a portion of the cost. I will be getting that tomorrow because I have no way to get to the SPCA today but hopefully it will be in time to get him checked out at the very least. I guess i'll have to boycott any special groceries this month.


----------



## Darfi (Jan 8, 2008)

So now i've called the Central Animal Hospital and booked an appointment for 3:15 tomorrow however they told me that the vouchers are strictly for spays and neuters so maybe the lady at the SPCA didn't fully listen to my request here. I asked about payment plans and the lady told me that it's fully up to the doctor who examines him but she will have somebody contact me to let me know what the doctor's policy is. I will be seeing a Doctor Lewis.


----------



## Bramblerose (Jan 8, 2008)

Thats great, hopefully it'll be something minor and he'll perk right up with some meds. Sorry to post some of the same stuff that others did, but I'm a really sllooooowwww typer, and everone esle answered while I was still pecking away!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## Darfi (Jan 8, 2008)

So i'm going with the advice Bramblerose gave about cranberry juice and vitamin C but i'm also adding V8 'high in fiber' mixed with his own regular rabbit food administered in a syringe so he has some food in his system since he isn't eating and I do know how important the food is. I won't let him die by starvation at the very least.

If anyone knows of any helpful tips or reasons why this method would not be advisable, let me know.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 8, 2008)

If he's not eating, is there anyway you can get Critical Care in the meantime from your vet? http://www.oxbowhay.com/link.sp?page=CriticalCare

Your vet may have some on hand. This is what my vet recommended to me when Latte stopped eating when he was sick. You have to syringe feed him, but it's worth it.

Give him plenty of hay. Try making a pellet mush (maybe mixed with something like pineapple juice) and syringe it orally. He needs to keep eating and keep hydrated! You can even use Pedialyte to get him to drink. But eating would be a top concern for me.

Other wise, he could go into stasis : http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/ileus.html

Go here to see a recipe on some foods to keep them eating and how to properly syringe feed them (to keep them from starving): http://www.rabbit.org/faq/sections/medicating.html


----------



## Darfi (Jan 9, 2008)

No, I can't go out shopping for special foods but Prince appears to be coming around today. 

Since i've been feeding him his cranberry juice/vitamin C mixture and his food paste with V8 High Fibre mixture in a syringe as well as a few shots of plain water to keep him well hydrated he's been getting his strength back. HIs penis appears to be getting back to normal and I think I did find those scent glands when I was washing his bottom this morning. WHEW! That's a smell!

Yesterday he was splayed out on his chest with his arms out at his sides and his head was bobbing like a newborn baby. His poops are quite runny however since I can't puree' hay properly to feed that to him. 

I am concerned however that he hasn't peed in atleast a full day or more. Just poops. 

I haven't heard back about the Vet's policy on payment plans yet. My boyfriend and my mom are both asking me not to spend my money on the vetrinarian and they both don't see a rabbit as a reasonable expense. They figure that I should help Prince the best I can at home and let this thing run it's course. Why do cat/dog people never understand a bond between a human and a pet rabbit?


----------



## Pipp (Jan 9, 2008)

*Darfi wrote: *


> Yesterday he was splayed out on his chest with his arms out at his sides and his head was bobbing like a newborn baby. His poops are quite runny however since I can't puree' hay properly to feed that to him.
> 
> I am concerned however that he hasn't peed in atleast a full day or more. Just poops.


He sounds like a very sick little bunny.  Sorry I wasn't watching this thread more closely.  Kudos re: the cranberry juice advice, but not sure about the acidic stuff like V8, it could be very painful for him. 

Please let us know ASAP what the vet said. We can keep trying to find ways to help (like the IMOM program), but getting a diagnosis first is crucial.



sasray:


----------



## Darfi (Jan 9, 2008)

Well everyone, I didn't get to go to the vet today, Prince passed away. His last taste was cranberry juice which he seemed to enjoy. My daughter and I had a little cry over it and I explained that our dearly departed Prince is gone to bunny heaven and he's not sick anymore. We both miss him already and this is so damned hard to type but you all needed an update.

Thanks for trying to help me everyone. I now cling to Isis and her cute precious little self as she will most likely be the last rabbit I own. I've had several rabbits in my life and this is the last time I will have them. 

R.I.P. Prince, I love you.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh Darfi, I'm so sorry. What a horrible day. :sad:

They go downhill so quickly.  

Please at least give some thought to fostering some bunnies. You're a great bunny mom and they need you, and I think you need them. 

:rip: Prince. 



sas :tears2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I didn't respond in here as I didn't have any answers for you. I wonder what on earth happened. Will you have a necropsy done to find out?

I hope you don't give up on having buns, I know it's so hard when they go, believe me, I lost one too just two months ago and I didn't know why either...

RIP Prince:rainbow:

Hugs toyou, Darfi:hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jan 10, 2008)

Poor little guy. I know you loved him so much. I'm sorry.


----------



## seniorcats (Jan 10, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Binky free little guy.


----------



## lalena2148 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. Binky free littlePrince ink iris::bunnyangel:ink iris:


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 10, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that Prince is gone. :bunnyangel::rainbow:

I've been following this thread (with nothing constructive to add...) hoping for a good outcome. Please, pleasedon't give up on bunnies. ray:

:hug: {{{Hugs}}} to you and your daughter...


----------



## Bramblerose (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh dear, I'm so sorry, poor little guy.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 10, 2008)

Please post condolences in the Rainbow Bridgethread, here:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31736&forum_id=27

Thanks.


----------

